# Happy 21st Birthday Meaghan replacement thread



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

*Happy Birthday To You!!
Happy Birthday To You!!!
Happy Birthday To Meaghan!!!!
Happy Birthday To Yooooouuuuu!!!!!

Hope you had a fabulous day*

​


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Feliz Cumpleaños!


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Glückliche Geburtstag zu dir!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Gruphar maphar-klepthar varkhar!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

:tiphat: 誕生日おめでとう!


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Haha, thank you! 



Aramis said:


> Gruphar maphar-klepthar varkhar!


...language?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Meaghan said:


> ...language?


It's Virk-verkish. Used by ancient nation of Virk-Verk.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday again, but this time from Gabriella Montero:


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Joyeux anniversaire!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I vaguely recall offering felicitations, and advice of great moment. I'm sure you remember it, even though I don't. When one offers advice as often as I do, the particulars blur.

Many happy returns of the day, Meaghan.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

One hour to spare to say happy birthday on the actual date!

Happy Birthday Meaghan! ♪♪♪


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday. TOO BAD YOUR PARENTS SPELLED YOUR NAME WRONG.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonne fête Meaghan


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> One hour to spare to say happy birthday on the actual date!


Oops- much too late for me. Still, happy 21st birthday- a VERY significant birthday here in the USA-

And your first (legally served) "adult beverage" was...???


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Happy happy birthday
from all of us to you
we wish you happy birthday
so we can party too~hey!!

:tiphat:


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Ooops I'm late! Well happy day after your birthday!!! or Happy second day as a 21 year old!!!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Happy five-days-late talkclassical birthday recognition to Meaghan! It is a whole year later and she is now 22. Maybe talkclassical will be graced again in the future with a period, however short, of active contribution from her. But she's currently doing and planning much cooler things.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you, you are kind.


----------

